
Why is Berkshire Hathaway sitting on $137B in cash? - sunnykgupta
https://eachlist.com/why-is-berkshire-hathaway-sitting-on-137-billion-in-cash/
======
sacks2k
Because they are waiting for and most likely predicting a bloodbath in terms
of crashing stocks..and then they will buy what's left at a fraction of what
it's worth.

~~~
sunnykgupta
They finally bought Dominion Energy Inc's assets for a whooping 9.7 Billion
announced over the weekend.

------
stepstop
This article only has a few sentences, and it doesn't answer the question. The
headline is the information

~~~
sunnykgupta
Agreed, though the fact conveyed by the title itself was a surprise to me.

Why would a company keep such a large amount of cash in hand? Especially when
we saw a big enough dip in many scrips. Tech has more than recovered.

I am an author for the technology blog on this website.

~~~
mtmail
HN profile points to a blog, which points to a linkedin page for Sunny R
Gupta. Twitter user Sunny R Gupta is the only follower of the website's
account. Also an author on the website
[https://eachlist.com/members/sunny_r_gupta/](https://eachlist.com/members/sunny_r_gupta/)
Meanwhile the author of the article Stella Dankworth uses a profile image that
I can find as stock photo on hundreds of websites. What I'm trying to say is
the title is likely not a surprise to the user.

